# Fw190A2 - N6152P



## Chunk (Apr 11, 2014)

I tried the search function and couldn't find anything on the aircraft listed in the title. Does anyone know where this aircraft currently is? Last I heard, it was at the Fighter Factory in Virginia, and was previously at the Texas Air Museum. Has it been sold to someone else for restoration? I'm sure it didn't just disappear.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

I could not find anything either, the best person to ask might be davethewwiinut. He is or was working there.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/members/davethewwiinut/


----------



## stona (Apr 13, 2014)

Or contact the Fighter Factory and ask them what has become of it. BTW wasn't that an A-3 rather than A-2 ?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2014)

According to the FAA, this is the latest info on this aircraft...

FAA Registry - Aircraft - N-Number Inquiry

Registered Owner

Name HAYNES WADE S "JAY" 
Street 1131 19TH ST 

City ANSON State TEXAS 
County JONES Zip Code 79501-6207 
Country UNITED STATES


----------



## Chunk (Apr 22, 2014)

I contacted the Fighter Factory, but the person I spoke with only knew about the FlugWerk A-8 that they sold. No luck on the A-3. Maybe it's just privately owned now.


----------

